# أنواع الخلايا الشمسية



## majed27 (5 فبراير 2011)

خلية تصنع من السليكون أحادي التبلر: (mono crystalline) وهو عبارة عن خلايا قُطعت من بلورة سيليكون مفردة وكفاءة هذا النوع من الخلايا من 11 إلى 16% مما يعني أن امتصاص الخلايا من الإشعاع القادم من الشمس الذي تبلغ قوته 1000 وات لكل متر مربع وذلك في يوم مشمس بالقرب من خط الإستواء أي أن الواحد متر مربع من هذه الخلايا يمتص الإشعاع الشمسي بهذه الكفاءة ينتج ما بين 110 إلى 160 وات.
خلايا عديدة التبلر (multy crystalline) وهي عبارة عن رقائق من السليكون كُشطت من بلورات سليكون أسطوانية ثم تعالج كيميائيا في أفران لزيادة خواصها الكهربية وبعد ذلك تغطي أسطح الخلايا بمضاد الإنعكاس لكي تمتص الخلايا أشعة الشمس بكفاءة عالية وكفاءة هذا النوع من 9 إلى 13%.
الخلايا المورفية أو خلايا الفيلم الرفيع (amorphous) وفيها مادة السيليكون تترسب على هيئة طبقات رفيعة علي أسطح من الزجاج أو البلاستيك لذلك فإن تصنيع هذه الخلايا يتم بتقنية سهلة ولكن كفاءتها أقل من 3 إلى 6% وأسعارها أيضا أقل. وهي مناسبة لتطبيقات من 40 وات إلى ما أقل.
 تتسم هذه المنتجات بأن الخلايا مدعمة بإطار من الألومنيوم للحماية وأيضاً بزوج من الدايود للحماية الكهربية.
تطبيقات استخدام الخلايا في مجال الاتصالات عن بعد (شبكات الموبايل) في المؤسسات الضخمة – الحماية الكاثودية – مضخات المياه – أنظمة الإضاءة.
ثانياً أجهزة التحكم في الشحن (battery charge controllers) لأن استمرار شحن البطارية بعد تمام شحنها يعرضها للتلف وأيضا سحب الشحن من البطارية عند قرب تفريغ البطارية يتلفها أيضاً لذلك وجب وجود متحكم يعمل علي فصل البطارية بمجرد ان يتم شحنها ووقف عملية سحب الفولت منها. وهذه المتحكمات موديلات تتراوح بين: 1- 8 امبير (12 فولت الي 24) حيث يستخدم في أنظمة الأضاءة الصغيرة ونظم الخلايا المنزلية وأيضاَ يستعلك 8 ملي امبير. 2 يتحكم في بطارية جهدها 12 فولت الي 24 وشدة التيار 10 امبير يستخدم في التطبيقات الخفيفة المتوسطة. 3- متحكم التطبيقات المتوسطة 30 امبير وهو مزود بشاشة يستخدم في اضاءة الشوارع والاستخدامات التجارية وأيضاً أنظمة الحماية 4- متحكم 960 امبير يستخدم في مقويات موجات الميكروويف (ابراج تقوية شبكات المحمول).


مصدر
wiki​


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## تمام سلامي (24 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل*


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي العزيز


----------

